# مطلوب :أنواع الصمامات واستخداماتها



## AL-MA7ASEE (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب

لو سمحتو اللي عنده معلومات وافية عن الصمامات وانواعها واستخداماتها


ssv
choke valve
sdv
.
.


أرجو المشاركة بها


----------



## AL-MA7ASEE (20 مارس 2009)

لا استجابة
شباب ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## محمد الاكرم (20 مارس 2009)

السلام
لك كتب
http://www.4shared.com/file/58070744/fe9b09fe/Fundamentals_-_Valves.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/84936020/1a2ab95/Piping_Guide_And_Valves.html?s=1

وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (12 أبريل 2009)

اليك هذا الملف البسيط الذى يشرح انواع البلوف واستخداماتها بشكل مبسط مدعوما برسومات لمكونات البلف ، ارجو ان يكون مفيدا



لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااا جزيلاااا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز .. أليك هذه الروابط..
الرابط الأول عن الصمامات بشكل عام .. أنقر هنا
الرابط الثاني عن صمامات السيطرة .. أنقر هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز .. أليك هذه الروابط..
الرابط الأول عن الصمامات بشكل عام .. أنقر هنا
الرابط الثاني عن صمامات السيطرة .. أنقر هنا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## لورنس بغداد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك للة فيك


----------



## حسين ريكان (7 ديسمبر 2011)

انا اشكر كافة الاخوة الاعزاء على المعلومات التي يقدمونها لاجل نشر العلم واقول لهم ان لقمان الحكيم قال لابنه (اخلص في عملك فان الناقد بصير)


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

Gentleman
The attached file may be useful to you
Best Regards
Faisal​


----------



## abdellah degaa (19 ديسمبر 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeerciiiiiiiiiiii


----------

